# Some of dat green crack



## Smokingup (Jan 28, 2013)

Ever tried it?


----------



## Bologna (Jan 28, 2013)

no but i've tried blue meth


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 28, 2013)

Green Crack is a very flavorful strain.


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, yes it is. Next week I'm going to get some "blueberry yum yum" anything I should know?


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 28, 2013)

You going to grow BlueBerry? I grew DJ Short BlueBerry last year shit was tasty and frosty as hell.


----------



## Doctor.THC (Jan 28, 2013)

Green Crack is one of my personal favorites! Just got some yesterday; looks good, smells great, tastes even better!! 

... On to the Mango Haze today.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jan 28, 2013)

Been on a Kush run myself been smoking on the OG Kush, GSC, ChemDawg91, Lemon Kush, & some Kryponite Kush.


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, I don't grow (yet). Just smoking it.


----------



## NickIsHigh (Jan 29, 2013)

i love me some green crack my girl and i where smoking it one night before bed and after we got done smoking we where folling around and i was holding her arms down and she started kicking her legs yellin im getttin away im gettin away your never gonna catch me haha one of my favoite strains hahah


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 29, 2013)

NickIsHigh said:


> i love me some green crack my girl and i where smoking it one night before bed and after we got done smoking we where folling around and i was holding her arms down and she started kicking her legs yellin im getttin away im gettin away your never gonna catch me haha one of my favoite strains hahah


sounds like fun  haha


----------



## Doctor.THC (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, today is this weird stuff that smells like coffee.. Definite sativa. I am not sure what it is and have not tried to figure it out. lol, have you ever had any coffee smelling/tasting buds before?


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 30, 2013)

Doctor.THC said:


> Ok, today is this weird stuff that smells like coffee.. Definite sativa. I am not sure what it is and have not tried to figure it out. lol, have you ever had any coffee smelling/tasting buds before?


Bubba Kush has a earthy/coffee smell however it's notta sativa so more than likely not what you're referring to. 

As for the Green Crack i've been running it in my room for a couple years now. Yields nice,smells great and super frosty. Came up as a clone only cut from norcal.


----------



## NickIsHigh (Jan 30, 2013)

Doctor.THC said:


> Ok, today is this weird stuff that smells like coffee.. Definite sativa. I am not sure what it is and have not tried to figure it out. lol, have you ever had any coffee smelling/tasting buds before?


I personally never heard of bud smelling like coffee


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok that coffee smelling bud sounds weird and great looking plant (ismokealottaweed) haha I'd definitely smoke that


----------



## TheNameless (Feb 7, 2013)

Green Crack is one of the top 3 buds I've ever had the pleasure to smoke, and I'm PISSED its clone only. I'd be growing one out every run if they had seeds for it. Unfortunately I don't have access to clone only strains.

I've smoked a few "coffee" like buds. Those real earthy musky stains have a tendency to have that coffee vibe. I hear a lot of seedbanks describe their stains as coffee-like


----------

